# Canadian Coin Change



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like Canada is following the US in it's move to make coins cheaper to mint.

This much was known: Canadian Finance Minister Jim Flaherty announced the Loonie and Toonie would be steel rather than predominantly nickel based. Flaherty's remarks did not indicate if the $2 coin will continue to be ringed and bimetal or not.

Numismaster.com


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Are there any Canadian coins that are worth saving for the metal content (like junk silver)? Or coins from other places around the world?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Are there any Canadian coins that are worth saving for the metal content (like junk silver)? Or coins from other places around the world?


There is of course the Maple Leaf Canadian coinage, Naekid would have to comment on any others. I have a few Mexican silver and gold coins, but because they aren't as recognizable as US or Canadian coins they might be hard to use or barter with post :shtf:not knowing their PM content.
A coin value book would be a helpful one to have in you Survival library for that reason.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Bob - my coin collection consists of several pickle jars sitting in my bedroom full of my nightly empty-of-the-pockets. I do have a jar of coins / bills that I think look pretty, so, I put those ones into a special jar.

I wouldn't have a clue if certain coins have higher concentrations of PreciousMetals. Maybe I should look into it.


----------



## consto (Dec 1, 2011)

*Needs helps with choosing coin*

Hi,
I'm a newbie :sssh: here looking for some advice. My uncle is a coins collector and for his 50th birthday we want to offer him some Canadian coins. We were looking at the Canadian Silver Coin page and there are so many choices. So I guess the question is how do we go about choosing a coin or set of coins bearing a great long term value?

Thanks for helping :2thumb:.

Consto.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

consto said:


> Hi,
> I'm a newbie :sssh: here looking for some advice. My uncle is a coins collector and for his 50th birthday we want to offer him some Canadian coins. We were looking at the Canadian Silver Coin page and there are so many choices. So I guess the question is how do we go about choosing a coin or set of coins bearing a great long term value?
> 
> Thanks for helping :2thumb:.
> ...


Coin collecting is an odd hobby in that rarity doesn't _always_ translate into valuable. As a rule it does, but a lot of times it's what coins are the most popular, and therefore more in demand. That being said, a good choice is usually something minted in lower quantities, and is either gold or silver. If there is a limit of say 50,000 coins to be minted, it;s generally a better bet than something of say, 250,000 minted. At least is seems to work that way with US coinage.

It's very nice of you to consider such a fine gift.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Are there any Canadian coins that are worth saving for the metal content (like junk silver)? Or coins from other places around the world?


I believe that Canadian coins (obviously not the copper ones) minted up until 1919 were sterling or .925 silver.

Then during the years of 1920 through 1966 they were .800 silver.

During 1967, I believe that the dimes and the quarters were minted in .800 for a while, and then the silver content was reduce to .500.

They continued to be .500 during part of 1968, and then there was a change over to copper/nickel.

I hope that this helps.


----------



## peterpan (Feb 14, 2012)

consto said:


> Hi,
> I'm a newbie :sssh: here looking for some advice. My uncle is a coins collector and for his 50th birthday we want to offer him some Canadian coins. We were looking at the Canadian Silver Coin page and there are so many choices. So I guess the question is how do we go about choosing a coin or set of coins bearing a great long term value?
> 
> Thanks for helping :2thumb:.
> ...


For a gift, I think you can choose either of them under your budget. But for investing, I would totally suggest you go for gold coins instead!


----------



## avmath (Feb 19, 2014)

The Canadian cent has formally ceased circulating in the country to the north. That move has rekindled a discussion locally that has been going on for decades.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

k0xxx has it correct as far as I know. and taking the penny out of circulation is a great idea, the nickel wouldn't hurt either. 
Most of the precious metal coins have disappeared long ago. I personally think if the countries currency is worthless most people will not really trust precious metals, because a good percentage of people around here simply live a prepared lifestyle but don't discuss it or study it, Barter will be king in my opinion.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Canadian dimes 1920 -1967 80% silver 1967-68 50% silver
quarters 1920 -1967 80%, 1967-68 - 50% silver
1/2 dollars 1920 -67 80%
Dollars 1920-1967 80%

They are out there and they are worth keeping if you can find them. I'm in Canada and I find three or four a year.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, Canadian circulation coins have had very little melt value for years although I do still see silver ones every once in a while

Old nickels in Canada are a bit interesting as many of them were 99.9% nickel, not worth a ton but still. 1922-1942, 1946-1951, 1955-1981 are all pure nickel.


----------

